# 1990 Gheenoe 15'4" Hi-sider build



## mgmartelli (May 1, 2012)

So I started with a blue 15'4" hi-sider in fairly good condition. It was very standard and had swivel seats. The roller on the trailer cracked my hull and I kept shearing prop pins so I decided to overhaul her for backcountry saltwater flyfishing. 


Starting point:









Crack:









The culprit:









The build:



































































































Adding more glass to areas of high wear:


















Four coats of paint (prime, sand, prime, sand, topcoat, sand, topcoat...)









Time to add a front casting deck, rod holders, and storage:































































I didn't add new foam. I'm hoping the lifejackets and throwable stored up front will aid in flotation if needed:









Bondo'd the old swivel seat holes (rusty):



























The front deck is coated with rubberized paint for grip:



























Back in business and ready to hit the salt again. All I need now is a new motor.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I really like the drink holders  nice redo


----------



## mgmartelli (May 1, 2012)




----------

